# Halp! How to change font color! <33



## brenbonez8 (Sep 19, 2009)

How do I change the color of my text on my profile info??


----------



## Devious Bane (Sep 19, 2009)

You could start by asking here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=17
You can also look here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/misc.php?do=bbcode
One more place I forgot but don't care enough to post.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 19, 2009)

[color='value][/color] (take away the quote, the fucking thing wouldn't let me post otherwise.)

value = your color name or hex code of choice

http://www.december.com/html/spec/color.html

By far the best site for color hex codes.

Holy balls it works.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 19, 2009)

Or you can make it absolutely fabulous.

http://www.tektek.org/color/

Please don't.


----------



## Carenath (Sep 19, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/833448/ -> Complete guide to the main-site's BB-Code taken from yak's journal entry.


----------



## dulsmifu (Oct 9, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Or you can make it absolutely fabulous.
> 
> http://www.tektek.org/color/
> 
> Please don't.


Good post. I appreciate it
Many thanks to ur post. I love it.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 9, 2009)

dulsmifu said:


> Good post. I appreciate it
> Many thanks to ur post. I love it.



doing that really hurts the system resources though...


----------



## Nightingalle (Oct 9, 2009)

Aurali said:


> doing that really hurts the system resources though...



If it really hurts the system resources that much, I'd like to think it wouldn't be an option.  So I doubt it hurts the system resources like you're implying it does :\


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 9, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Or you can make it absolutely fabulous.
> 
> http://www.tektek.org/color/
> 
> Please don't.


Yes, we... really don't approve of using such things. And yes, I see what you did there.


----------



## yak (Oct 20, 2009)

KoiFishSushi said:


> If it really hurts the system resources that much, I'd like to think it wouldn't be an option.  So I doubt it hurts the system resources like you're implying it does :\



You can go into a coffee shop and ask the girl at the counter to give you a glass of water.
You can't however do the same, only ask her to fill you a tank.

Yes, it does hurt the system resource and yes, abuse of the color tag is not encouraged at all.


----------

